# laptop within 35k



## aAdirulz (Jul 14, 2012)

hi guys I Have a Budget of Rs35000 -/+ 2000 
n I confused Between HP Pavilion G6-2005AX VS Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN VS Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN VS HP 2000 2116TU VS Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061)
MY Dream Config is -
 Intel Core i5(2nd or 3rd) or Amd (APU Quad Core A8 or more) 
 4GB RAM or more
 500GB HDD or SSD r more
 Dedicated Graphics Memory - 1GB r more (should b able 2 play all latest and Future Games for Minimum 5 years if possible at low also ok )
 Battery 4hours minimum or more 
 Keyboard - Chicklet (preffered)
 Weight - not more than 2.5Kg or less if possible


For my Config the 1 which i think Is Best
HP Pavilion G6-2005AX is best 
but 
the Overheating issue (while playing graphic oriented games ) 
Display the color's or on the whole is not d Best as Samsung r other
And HP laptops has some issues after some years I head 4m My Bro who is a Computer SC BE

i wana Know if Intel HD4000 is good graphic card r nt 4 games?
ny 1 help is highly anticipated n if ny1 think der is ny other Laptop besides my Listed is also welcome or go 4 d asus K53SM-SX010D ???
m very confused plz help


----------



## vkl (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX VS Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN VSHP 2000 2116TU VS Lenovo Essential G Series G5*

@aAdirulz

Pick up HP G62005AX.
It has the best graphic card in sub 40k laptops for gaming as of now.
Forget about future-proof gaming for that long.

Though it produces heat while intensive gaming(which is natural),it also exhausts them properly 
according to reviews by the members who have brought it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2012)

aAdirulz said:


> For my Config the 1 which i think Is Best
> HP Pavilion G6-2005AX is best
> but
> the Overheating issue (while playing graphic oriented games )



find me a laptop with a midrange GPU and a decent processor that runs "cool" while gaming.



aAdirulz said:


> And HP laptops has some issues after some years I head 4m My Bro who is a Computer SC BE



yes i have heard about HP's motherboard getting bad but most of these are related to processor heating up to extreme temperature and the exhaust unable to flash the excessive heat out. These laptops usually run 90degree+ under load and shuts down. After a few months of use, the laptops dead.

2005AX's temp are much much lower compared to what i have seen in the past from HP. Partially due to the processor running cool.



aAdirulz said:


> i wana Know if Intel HD4000 is good graphic card r nt 4 games?



AMD Trinity Gaming Performance. compare the performance of HD4000 with GT630. performance wise HD7670 falls between 630 & 640.



aAdirulz said:


> or go 4 d asus K53SM-SX010D ???



if you can find it for 36-38k, yes. over that its not worth.

Also don't use such long title. I edited it.


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 14, 2012)

@ sam 
thanx 4 d advice n 
should i go 4 Online r Retail purchase?
n on infibeam its nw Rs32800 r so 
n on flipkart its Rs 33390 with Cooler master cool pad so thus that Rs 1000 bucks worth it???
n ur 4m ghy so cn u insist a good retailer r so?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2012)

my friend got the same from Jain Computers for 32440 a week ago but without any accessory, just bag. I inquired about this laptop at Datamation 2 weeks ago and was quoted 33k. Price may have come down by 300-400 by now but they offer a few extra stuff like mouse, antivirus, headphones (all crap quality). First try datamation & also HP World. Latter may have it even cheaper.

so first use it. If the whole laptop heats up during gaming only then buy a cooling pad. If exhaust is hot, it means laptop cooling system is working fine.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 14, 2012)

Flipkart gives you a card reader, cooler master cooling pad, and a branded HP backpack under 33.9k is decent I guess considering other places quoting near 32.5-33k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2012)

branded backpack is given everywhere. card reader cost hardly 50 bucks. And better to check and buy the cooling pad if necessary.


----------



## bankrupt (Jul 15, 2012)

go 4 hp 2005ax... plays most of the games prty smoothly(fifa 12,cod black ops,mw3,nfs shift 2,street fighter 4)


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 15, 2012)

@ ALL THANX 
@ Sam @ Rishi @GG - ur who make go n join d Hp family
BUT i a small worry as i travel 4m Guwahati 2 Jorhat its approx 6-7 hrs often so wana knw 
What is d Avg approx battery life of Hp pavilion G6-2005AX in
 High performance (default setting plz)
 Balanced (default setting plz)
 Power Save (default setting plz)
Things i do not do while travelling-
i ll not Use WI-fi 
jst 1080p or 720p Movies (sure) n lil Games (if u suggest den nly at low settings bt dn also nt GPu once nly CPu once like fifa,burout etc)
few min internet as ll be getting signals at Stations nly (roughly 30min max)

note - plz use it till it goes 2 Hibernate auto n plz dont write by looking at unpluged battery % plz

as its gona b my 1st solo Laptop of mine so a little(if guys go wrong den have 2 listen 4m Mom-Dad n Bro also) 
i wana bet safe as possible Nw i cn extend till Rs 38000 max 
n if Asus is safe dn plz mention d Pro n cons @ Sam @rishi @Gg bro need help


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2012)

K53SM will cost in excess of 40k here. all electronics are overpriced here.

From what i have seen, video playback time is around 4hr and games will reduce backup to 2hr at maximum. will confirm from my friend.


----------



## bankrupt (Jul 17, 2012)

for gaming,hp 2005ax is d best at dis price... i ran crysis 2,nfs hot pursuit,black ops... and dey ran lyk butter smooth.. battery backup is max 4 hrs while watching muvis... nd 2-2.30 hrs while playing games lyk fifa...


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 17, 2012)

@ Bankrup
thanx 4 ur Battery gyaan


----------

